# London and South-Western Railway Tunnel [Revisit] Sept'09



## Timmy (Oct 6, 2009)

*London and South-Western Railway Tunnel,Plymouth [Revisit] Sept'09*

Me and StokeBoy21 thought we would head out and look for a place to walk around as my first proper visit with some one off this site...

after a few failed attempts at looking/getting into buildings we thought we would do the tunnel that goes under the Devonport park and a few houses too

We headed over there at 11.30ish at night only to find out that yet again the plymouth city council wanted to block up the entry point near the college so after 3 failed attempts at looking around places i was close to ripping out my hair! so we thought hell with it and started to walk around with mobiles in hand looking at google maps and after a good hour of looking and high and low looking we found the other side of the tunnel... but we was unsure about going in as we was hearing sounds coming from the tunnel and rather not getting killed on my first visit we backed off and left it for the next day...

this time "security" was tight... 3 chavs by a fire shouted 'oi what ya doing?' - in which i replyed taking pictures of the tunnel ... is that alright? - yeah i guess so  ever so friendly 


on with the snaps...
trying to find are way in thru the bushes






Something we found whiles going thru the bushes... looks to be something interesting any one care to shed some info?













Chav base camp moments after this picture a bang went off in the fire SB21 has the picture when he uploads it 





Thank god they didnt put this on... or else it would have gone booom! (thats SB21 in the back ground i tryed to get him more into the shot but my camera wasnt playing ball)





Speaking of balls... this tunnel wasnt short of them! 




not so smiley after all 





i saw some one was a glass bottle lover on here... and thought i would take the effort and the snap (this is after i realized i lost one of the knobs to my camera stand...)









poor Sylvester had the stuffing fooked out of him  





Coming to the end of the tunnel with the rails in place to stop people getting in... or maybe out





Me (left) and Stokeboy21 (right) at the end of the tunnel looking out thinking "has ten seconds gone yet..." 






Even tho it has been done before (more info here) it was my first proper visit with some one which i enjoyed very much apart from the water going down my back

hopefully im able to get out more (maybe with the bigger better camera... dad) and get some better shots as many didnt come out due to the darkness and not enough lighting

Timmy


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Oct 6, 2009)

nice one guys,


----------



## Urban Mole (Oct 6, 2009)

Christ, you need to lower the size of your pics there matey.....


----------



## strokesboy21 (Oct 7, 2009)

lol was a good day indeed yeah i got the pics somewhere u can take up em off me fb and upload if you want tim as my skills are useless at uploading pics to say the least


----------



## Timmy (Oct 7, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Christ, you need to lower the size of your pics there matey.....





 image shack isnt allowing me to do it... it comes up normal on my laptop...


----------



## steve_o (Oct 7, 2009)

Timmy said:


> image shack isnt allowing me to do it... it comes up normal on my laptop...



Your laptop/web browser is automatically resizing the pics to fit your screen. The actual pictures are loading up as 1632 x 1224 bigger than what most peoples screen res is set to.

you want to load to pics in an image editing program to resize then resubmit to image shack. (unless the Image shack does it for you? never used the site so i don't know)


----------



## Timmy (Oct 7, 2009)

double posted! whoops


----------



## Timmy (Oct 7, 2009)

steve_o said:


> Your laptop/web browser is automatically resizing the pics to fit your screen. The actual pictures are loading up as 1632 x 1224 bigger than what most peoples screen res is set to.
> 
> you want to load to pics in an image editing program to resize then resubmit to image shack. (unless the Image shack does it for you? never used the site so i don't know)



should be better now i think i picked the 640x800 setting now..


----------



## Badoosh (Oct 7, 2009)

Glad to see you made it! The south portal of the longer section hasn't changed, just need to breathe in or via mudslide . I wouldn't worry too much about the chavs, it's a frequent hang-out nowadays. I'd be more concerned at the needles that keep surfacing at the south end, presumably thrown from above. Thick footwear essential!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 7, 2009)

Good first effort -looked rather damp!


----------



## Engineer (Oct 7, 2009)

*Tunnel.*

The red mystery object looks a bit like a garden light fitting, complete with reflector?


----------



## spikey (Oct 7, 2009)

nice one guys, the red thing is a coach lantern from the top of a lamp post 

lol and just noticed that engineer beat me to it


----------



## strokesboy21 (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah it was very damp in there was really good tho lol


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Good first effort -looked rather damp!



we had light rain and abit of mist hence the last few shots being poop

and thanks guys that stated about that red lantern it was made of (i think) cast iron as it was fecking heavy to move for them few shots!


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 10, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I am a glass bottle obsessive and that looks like an old ink bottle to me, though I could be wrong. Cool explore!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh I like, I like a lot.  I love railway tunnels, and anything to do with railways.  And yep, that is an old Ink Bottle. (used to go bottle collecting years ago, and we had quite a few of those in varying sizes.  )

Nice work guys, 

 Sal


----------

